# Kuinka yleistä on "mä/sä/me/te"-pronominien käyttö?



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Olen kuullut/lukenut, että puhekielessä käytetään subjekti-pronomineja _*mä*_, _*sä*_, *me *ja *te *huomattavan useammin kuin vastaavia pronomineja (_minä_/_sinä_/yms.) käytetään kirjakielessä. Näin ollen puhekielessä kuulisi esim. "mä seisoin", kun taas kirjakielessä lukisi vain "seisoin". (Sen sijaan 3. persoonan pronomineja _hän, he_ ja vastaavia käytetään kuulemma noin yhtä usein sekä puhe- että kirjakielessä.)

Kuinka yleistä on kokemuksessanne käyttää _mä_/_sä_/jne.-pronomineja puhekielessä? Liittyykö niiden käyttö enemmin toisiin verbeihin kuin toisiin -- esim. onko yhtä todennäköistä kuulla "Mä ostin hiirenloukkuja" kuin "Mä allekirjoitin sopimuksen"?

Tiedän, että kysymykseen vastattaessa subjekti-pronominit jätetään usein (melkein aina?) pois: esimerkiksi "A: _Näitkö kun valas nousi pintaan? B: Näin_." Mutta onko muita tilanteita (puhekielessä), joissa niiden pois jättäminen on todennäköistä?

Kiitoksia paljon


----------



## Spongiformi

Puhekielessä ovat kovasti yleisempiä. Osaltaan se liittyy varmasti siihen, että puhekieli on paljon yksinkertaisempaa kuin (kunnollinen) kirjakieli. Esim. lauseenvastikkeetkin puuttuvat puhekielestä. Toisekseen puhekielessä monikon pronominien yhteydessä verbien taivutus runnellaan, jolloin pronomineja olisi vaikeampi jättää pois: Me ostettiin hiirennakkeja <- Me ostimme. Ne osti hiirenliksuja <- He ostivat. Kyseessä ei ole minun alani, mutta arvaisin, että neurologisesti puheenmuodostus toimii siten, että puhuja ikään kuin alustaa lauseen ensin pronominilla (ellei kyseessä ole kysymys) ja sen jälkeen lätkäisee perään varsinaisen sanoman. Siksi pronominin korvaaminen verbin taivutuksella todennäköisesti on vaikeampaa. Mutta kuten sanoin, kyseessä ei ole minun alani. Varmasti sitäkin on joku tutkinut.

Virallisemmassa tilanteessa ihmiset todennäköisesti käyttävät suuremman osan aivokapasiteetistaan jokaisen sanansa harkintaan, varsinkin jos ovat harjoitelleet tilannetta etukäteen (kuten puhetta), joten se ei välttämättä ole suoraan verrattavissa jokapäiväiseen jutusteluun. En osaa sen kummemmin arvioida eri verbien kohdalla tilannetta, ellei joitakin verbejä sitten käytetä yleensä vain muodollisemmissa tilanteissa tai sanonnoissa.

Eikö esimerkkisi todennäköisemmin menisi näin: A: "Näitkö, kun valas nousi pintaan?" B: "Joo". Samalla tavallahan se menisi englanniksikin ("Yeah").


----------



## Gavril

Niin, ehkä pronominit tarvitaan siihen, että 1. persoonan monikon (_me_) tai 3. persoonan (_se_/_ne_, _hän_/_he_) subjekti selviää.

Mutta mitä 1. pers. yksikön (_mä_) ja 2. pers. (_sä_/_te_) subjekteihin tulee, verbipäätteet näyttäisivät olevan yksiselitteisiä: esim. (_mä_) _käristä*n* makkaraa_ / _veisi*t*kö (sä) roskat ulos? / näe*tte*kö (te) ongelman?_

Onko yleisempää (puhekielessä siis) jättää _mä_/_sä_/_te_ pois kuin muut pronominit?


----------



## muhahaa

Aika harvoin ne jätetään pois puhekielessä.

Näitkö, kun valas nousi pintaan? -> Näit sä, ku valas nous pintaa? (or Näik sä...)


----------

